# Favorite Woodworking/Maker Youtubers?



## jonnybrophy (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey guys, just was wonderin' if any of you would like to share your favorite youtubers (related to making things of course)
My favorites have to be (no specific order)
1. AvE
2. ThisOldTony
3. Matthias Wandel
4. Jeremy Schmidt
5. Jimmy Diresta - Im sure you all know about this guy 
The first two channels are machining channels, but man are they awesome, and so funny.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Jay Bates
The Samurai
Alec Steele
Wood Whisperer
Peter Parfitt
Matt Cremona

In no particular order, lol.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Eddie Castilin turning
Brian Havins turning
Mary May wood carving
wood turning in general
wood carving in general


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

+1 AvE


----------



## jonnybrophy (Sep 22, 2016)

> +1 AvE
> 
> - JADobson


IKR! I learn so much from him and thisoldtony, and not just the Canadian slang if you know what i mean


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I watch a few machinists but as a rule their videos are long and rambling. Keith Rucker is probably my favorite and his channel is a high quality production.

Mostly I stick woodworkers (or people who work in wood, which isn't always the same thing) because my hobby is woodworking and their videos tend to be tighter and more focused. Off my recent play list:
Woodgears
John Heisz
Tyler G
Marius Hornberger
Woodpecker
Jeremy Fielding
Mike Waldt
Jay Bates
Paul Jenkins
Susan Gardener
Art Mulder
Blazingnailgun
Paoson Woodworking
Dustin Penner
Sandra Powell
Obrienguitars
Lots more, plus quite a few non-woodworking


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

AvE 
Stumpynubs
Diy auto school
Facts

For wood work I haven't found any that really stand out and say watch me although I did have a couple Japanese wood working show up in my feed. Don't understand the language but those guys are impressive.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

These are my fav's from Youtube Me I'd say its for sure Charles Neil at the top of the list and his subscrber show is the best.

These are also from youtube that i get constant updates from and love it.

Others:

Paul Sellers
wood wihsperer
nyc cnc
CNC router parts
Doucette and Wolfe Furniture Makers (i can only dream to reach their level)
Highland woodworking
Rob Cosmon (one of the best)
William Ng (genius)
Dorian Bracht (if you want to see some wild joinery with hand tools this dude is off the charts)
mtmwood (most amazing cutting boards and i mean on steroids)


----------



## jonnybrophy (Sep 22, 2016)

mtmwood's cutting boards are legendary, they are beyond astonishing!


----------

